# Stromstoßschalter reagiert nicht immer



## Joker666 (29 September 2017)

Hallo, ich bin immer noch dabei und tüfftel mich in die Wago für meine Hausautomatisierung ein und dank des Forums hat die Venetzung schon super geklappt.

Nun taucht ein neues für mich nicht so einfach erklärbares Problem aus.

Eigentlich ganz simpel, ich hab einen Taster als Eingang (%IX0.0) und einen Ausgang (%QX0.0), dazwischen ist der FB_Stromstoss

wenn ich jetzt den Taster drücke, geht das Relais am Ausgang an wenn ich nochmal drücke, geht es auch wieder aus, aber beim 3 oder 5 oder 6 drücken, das ist jedesmal verschieden,
reagiert der FB_Stromstoß nicht, die LED am Eingang leuchtet aber auf...

woran kann das liegen? muss ich die Zykluszeit verstellen? ich hab keine Ahnung, ich habe es auch schon mit dem TOGGLE vom Oscat forum probiert, da ist das genau das selbe

Danke für die hoffentlich helfende Antwort


----------



## hucki (29 September 2017)

Die Stromstossschalter-FAQ ist sicher auch Dein Freund.


----------



## Joker666 (29 September 2017)

Ja sicher ist der mein Freund , aber leider bringt mir die FAQ nichts weiter.... vielleicht hab ich auch gerade irgendwo einen Gedankenknick...

Ich hab das nun mal mit dem XOR gemacht, aber immer noch das selbe Phänomen
Ich kann tasten alles klappt und dann klappen 2-3 tastvorgänge überhaupt nicht, egal in welcher geschwindigkeit ich taste und es
ist auch nicht irgendeine Reihenfolge zu erkennen, das kann bis 10 mal tasten funktionieren, oder aber auch gleich beim ersten tasten nicht.

das macht mich nun ziemlich stüzig, da ich eigentlich alles mit Tastern machen wollte, also Rolläden, Licht etc.


----------



## Passion4Automation (29 September 2017)

Komisch, Hast du an den tasks was gebastelt oder nichts verstellt?

Hast du evtl. Variablen verschattet, also doppelt belegt, der letzte gewinnt nämlich.?

So ein Problem hatte ich noch nie, außer wenn ich Mal an den Taskzeiten gespielt habe.

Der Ausgang ist Hardwaretechnisch schon in Ordnung oder?
Alles bereinigen und übersetzen mal versuchen.


----------



## GLT (29 September 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Task-Konfiguration aus?

Die Reihenfolge (graue Nummern) der Bausteine sollte dem Signalfluss entsprechen.

Warum verwendest Du nicht einfach den Stromstoßschalter aus der WagoBuilding.lib?
Gerade, wenn Du noch Zentral-Ein/Aus realisieren willst, gibt es das netterweise schon servierfertig.


----------



## Joker666 (29 September 2017)

Nee in der Task hab ich nichst verstellt, ich weiß nicht mal was ich da verstellen sollte.
Ich hab jetzt einmal einen anderen eingang und ausgang genommen, ist immer noch das selbe Problem.
ich hab das auch schon mit dem Stromstoßschalter aus der WagoBuilding.lib probiert, ist auch das selbe problem
Ich hab nun auch nochmal die Variablen unbenannt, brachte aber auch nichts....seltsam das ganze,
wahrscheinlich ein Gedankenfehler bei mir, nur welcher?


----------



## Joker666 (29 September 2017)

Ich hab nun nochmal die ganze Steuerung auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt, und nun geht es ohne Probleme,
was kann das denn nun gewesen sein?

Vielen Dank für die Mühe mein Problem zu lösen


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht es denn Hardware-Technisch aus?
Hast du wirklich einen Taster an einem DigitalEingang gehabt oder hast du einen Taster aus der Visu benutzt?

Falls du es über die Visu versucht hast, dort kann es in Codesys 2.3 schonmal vorkommen, dass die Visu "spinnt" und nur ein komplettes Neuladen hilft.

Grüße, 
Flo

Edit: Eben erst gesehn, dass du die Variable auf den Digitaleingang adressiert hast. Also Nevermind...


----------

